# Red Monster



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

This looks interesting:










Cheers


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i like the look of that......how much tho???


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That will end up being a collectors piece









So will end up going for silly money, unless your one of the first 1313 owners


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

mmmm like it


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

> That will end up being a collectors piece


I think that's already the case.

Thankyou to whoever posted that. "Firemonster" is what they should call it. I do not buy into bright colours in dress, objects or anything at all. Nearly everything I own is either black, white or chrome. Then I have a collection of vintage clothes in muted and earthen shades. Nothing else, except a little green watch lume is always nice. If the Monster had been orange only I would never have bought the SKX-- model. It's only because they did a black face, I was able to consider it. But I have to put aside my preferences and say, the red is very striking and tasteful, if you happen to like it.

I also notice it has a magnified date window, which is not normally on the Monsters. Is this what you call a 'cyclops', or is that something else?

Regards,

Doctor V


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

But now I have another question:

After having learned the SKX7 series has been discontinued in Seiko's catalogue, what is the source of such a recent addition? Do they put the SK back into production, to make a red, or has this advert been around for some time. Where did you find the ad, Dapper?

Regards,

Doctor V


----------



## mycroft (Oct 20, 2006)

DV, the only other genuine Seiko limited edition Monster so far has been the Yellow Monster, which also had an elongated cyclops over the day & date (the Blue Monster was produced in Thailand and no definitive total number of pieces has ever been quoted - hence not a true LE...).

Alan I too turned up this advert on one of the Seiko fora, but there seems to be no other definite info on it.

I quite like it - at least they haven't made the mistake they made with the Blue Monster of crayoning in the numbers on the bezel...

*Simon*


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

mycroft said:


> DV, the only other genuine Seiko limited edition Monster so far has been the Yellow Monster, which also had an elongated cyclops over the day & date (the Blue Monster was produced in Thailand and no definitive total number of pieces has ever been quoted - hence not a true LE...).
> 
> Alan I too turned up this advert on one of the Seiko fora, but there seems to be no other definite info on it.
> 
> ...


Simon, I'll pm you a link - the ad is a still from an animation on a site that sells watches so can't be posted here. DV, if you want the link post your email address & I'll send to you.

I, also, thought the Blue M was a non-le but the ad shows it as a 'special edition' of 1800 pieces.

Cheers


----------



## mycroft (Oct 20, 2006)

Cheers Alan, got it and looked at it







.

Looks like it's due for release in August 2007 folks...

*Simon*


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think it looks 'orrible...









And Im a Monster fan.....


----------



## mycroft (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm a big Monster fan too, but I like this one. It's the Blue that gives me the hebbie jeebies







.

*Simon*


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Well, for me, anything other than a black or stark white face is just wrong.

Bright colours are for children, in my world. I don't have any of those, so my world is complete.

In fact, one reason I could never have children, is because I passionately hate brightly coloured, plastic objects. I would have to paint all it's toys black. Probably have to send the baby away, to get that powder-coated, too.

Doctor Varney


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Why didn't they use the hands from the Orange Monster?









Toby


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I smell pizza.... seems like a non-Seiko LE - though perhaps it has Seikos approval or no strong dissaproval.


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

> Why didn't they use the hands from the Orange Monster?


You mean the ones with the black edging? Yes, I think the contrast they give would be an improvement.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

If you buy that, the Devil may have made you do it. (Image from thaipr.net)

http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/7715/mon1fk7.jpg


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

normdiaz said:


> If you buy that, the Devil may have made you do it. (Image from thaipr.net)
> 
> http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/7715/mon1fk7.jpg


i could quite happily live with that!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

lovely packaging to protect watch


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi guys,

I understand that the Red Monster will only be available in Thailand.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

GaryH said:


> I understand that the Red Monster will only be available in Thailand.


Oh dear, what a shame, never mind


----------

